# FLR(M) And a Few Questions..



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello everyone!

Well that time has come and my husband and I have our FLR(M) appointment in a few weeks. We've gathered all the paperwork we need (fingers crossed!) and are now just waiting for HSBC to provide us with "official" copies of my Husbands (sponsor) bank statements. We are post 9-July, but he makes over the £18,600 so we are in the clear.

Just a few questions about my application I'd be grateful if someone could shed some light:

1) Can I print my FLR(M) form in Black & White, or does it have to be printed in color?

2) My name in my Canadian Passport omits my middle name (and has since I first applied for a passport years ago - didn't include it on the form, and I don't use it for any UK documents). However, my birth certificate and now my UK Marriage Certificate includes my middle name. I listed my middle name under 1.7 "Other Names" but should I include a note explaining the lack of middle name in my passport?

3) This is my first period of FLR following my fiancee visa, so I assume I tick "No" under 2.2 "Is this the first time you have applied for a visa or extension of stay in one of the above categories (Including previous leave granted as a fiancee with your current sponsor?" and then tick "First period of leave to remain (following an initial period of entry clearance as a fiancee...." 

4) Sponsor's Home Office Reference Number - Is this the previous REF number I was provided when we applied for a fiancee Visa? They included a REF number in the header of any e-mails I received regarding that application.

5) Question 6.23 - What type of ceremony was your wedding/civil partnership? My husband and I married at the Cardiff City Hall with a registrar. It wasn't a religious ceremony, so what would I call it?

6) Financial Requirements - we are relying on "Income from salaried employment", so I tick the box and complete section 7.3A, but the next line asks "Indicate which option you are relying on A/B" I'm confused. What is A or B? It is my husband's income - my sponsor that we are relying on so I don't know which to tick. 

7) Question 10.12 Social/ Cultural ties. I'm not quire sure what this question is really asking. It is asking what cultural of family ties I have with certain countries. I list Canada as my family & many friends are there. Should I like the United Kingdom as well? Obviously my husband is here, and we wish to live here. I also have some friends here. It's a bit confusing. It only says to list ties with either "the country you were born, any other country whose nationality you hold, and any country where you have lived for 5+ years" none of which applies to the UK.

8) Documents. As I've only been in the UK for 2.5 months, my husband and I don't have any joint bills. I've been forwarding him rent money via bank transfer, should I bring my bank statements as evidence of this? We have a letter from the landlord giving me permission to stay at the flat, and I have letters/bank statements addressed to us separately at the same address. Will this be okay? 

Sorry this is a bit long winded. I get myself very worked up over these things, and I definitely don't want to screw this up for any small reason. I'm definitely looking forward to getting our PEO appointment over and celebrating with my husband.

Thanks everyone for any feedback you can give me. You're all awesome


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm currently filling my form as well. So I'm not sure about several things but maybe others will be able to answer later as well. 



Leanna said:


> 1) Can I print my FLR(M) form in Black & White, or does it have to be printed in color?


I'm not sure about this but if you can print in colour then do. 



Leanna said:


> 2) My name in my Canadian Passport omits my middle name (and has since I first applied for a passport years ago - didn't include it on the form, and I don't use it for any UK documents). However, my birth certificate and now my UK Marriage Certificate includes my middle name. I listed my middle name under 1.7 "Other Names" but should I include a note explaining the lack of middle name in my passport?


I'm unsure about this one so I'll let someone else answer it.



Leanna said:


> 3) This is my first period of FLR following my fiancee visa, so I assume I tick "No" under 2.2 "Is this the first time you have applied for a visa or extension of stay in one of the above categories (Including previous leave granted as a fiancee with your current sponsor?" and then tick "First period of leave to remain (following an initial period of entry clearance as a fiancee...."


I think this is correct



Leanna said:


> 4) Sponsor's Home Office Reference Number - Is this the previous REF number I was provided when we applied for a fiancee Visa? They included a REF number in the header of any e-mails I received regarding that application.


I've never been sure what my reference number is so in previous times I have let this blank


Leanna said:


> 5) Question 6.23 - What type of ceremony was your wedding/civil partnership? My husband and I married at the Cardiff City Hall with a registrar. It wasn't a religious ceremony, so what would I call it?


Civil ceremony



Leanna said:


> 6) Financial Requirements - we are relying on "Income from salaried employment", so I tick the box and complete section 7.3A, but the next line asks "Indicate which option you are relying on A/B" I'm confused. What is A or B? It is my husband's income - my sponsor that we are relying on so I don't know which to tick.


It would be good if you read the Annexes of Chapter 8 - Appendix FM (family members) (from the Immigration directorate instructions ), they can be helpful. Annex FM Section FM 1.7 explains the finance requirements and how to demonstrate you meet them. Here is the link UK Border Agency | Chapter 8 - Appendix FM (family members)



Leanna said:


> 7) Question 10.12 Social/ Cultural ties. I'm not quire sure what this question is really asking. It is asking what cultural of family ties I have with certain countries. I list Canada as my family & many friends are there. Should I like the United Kingdom as well? Obviously my husband is here, and we wish to live here. I also have some friends here. It's a bit confusing. It only says to list ties with either "the country you were born, any other country whose nationality you hold, and any country where you have lived for 5+ years" none of which applies to the UK.


If you only hold one nationality and have not lived in other countries for more than five years then only answer regarding your country. I suppose all you have to do is explain which relatives and friends are there. 



Leanna said:


> 8) Documents. As I've only been in the UK for 2.5 months, my husband and I don't have any joint bills. I've been forwarding him rent money via bank transfer, should I bring my bank statements as evidence of this? We have a letter from the landlord giving me permission to stay at the flat, and I have letters/bank statements addressed to us separately at the same address. Will this be okay?


Not sure.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Leanna said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Well that time has come and my husband and I have our FLR(M) appointment in a few weeks. We've gathered all the paperwork we need (fingers crossed!) and are now just waiting for HSBC to provide us with "official" copies of my Husbands (sponsor) bank statements. We are post 9-July, but he makes over the £18,600 so we are in the clear.
> 
> ...


B&W is fne, and that's what most people do.



> 2) My name in my Canadian Passport omits my middle name (and has since I first applied for a passport years ago - didn't include it on the form, and I don't use it for any UK documents). However, my birth certificate and now my UK Marriage Certificate includes my middle name. I listed my middle name under 1.7 "Other Names" but should I include a note explaining the lack of middle name in my passport?


That might be helpful, as discrepancy will be noticed by case worker (they do scrutinise personal documents).



> 3) This is my first period of FLR following my fiancee visa, so I assume I tick "No" under 2.2 "Is this the first time you have applied for a visa or extension of stay in one of the above categories (Including previous leave granted as a fiancee with your current sponsor?" and then tick "First period of leave to remain (following an initial period of entry clearance as a fiancee...."


Tick Yes under 2.2 and then tick the first box in 2.3.



> 4) Sponsor's Home Office Reference Number - Is this the previous REF number I was provided when we applied for a fiancee Visa? They included a REF number in the header of any e-mails I received regarding that application.


Only the reference # provided by Home Office in UK (if you previous had applied for another leave in UK), not by UKBA abroad for your fiancée visa.



> 5) Question 6.23 - What type of ceremony was your wedding/civil partnership? My husband and I married at the Cardiff City Hall with a registrar. It wasn't a religious ceremony, so what would I call it?


Civil ceremony, as stated.



> 6) Financial Requirements - we are relying on "Income from salaried employment", so I tick the box and complete section 7.3A, but the next line asks "Indicate which option you are relying on A/B" I'm confused. What is A or B? It is my husband's income - my sponsor that we are relying on so I don't know which to tick.


Look at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary to see whether you are applying under Category A or B (you can't combine them). 



> 7) Question 10.12 Social/ Cultural ties. I'm not quire sure what this question is really asking. It is asking what cultural of family ties I have with certain countries. I list Canada as my family & many friends are there. Should I like the United Kingdom as well? Obviously my husband is here, and we wish to live here. I also have some friends here. It's a bit confusing. It only says to list ties with either "the country you were born, any other country whose nationality you hold, and any country where you have lived for 5+ years" none of which applies to the UK.


The question is there as country ties may be a factor in deciding whether you can conceivably live in a country other than UK. As stated, just mention Canada, and briefly describe the nature of your ties, such as country of birth and upbringing, family there etc.



> 8) Documents. As I've only been in the UK for 2.5 months, my husband and I don't have any joint bills. I've been forwarding him rent money via bank transfer, should I bring my bank statements as evidence of this? We have a letter from the landlord giving me permission to stay at the flat, and I have letters/bank statements addressed to us separately at the same address. Will this be okay?


I don't think your statement is needed. Care worker is quite relaxed about relationship side for the married. 



> Sorry this is a bit long winded. I get myself very worked up over these things, and I definitely don't want to screw this up for any small reason. I'm definitely looking forward to getting our PEO appointment over and celebrating with my husband.


As you may have read in other threads, PEO experience is usually painless and straightforward, provided you meet the requirements and relevant documents are supplied, in the correct format, as you may already have received detailed scrutiny at fiancée visa stage. They can ask you questions for further clarifications or elucidations - that's the advantage of PEO appointment.
Best of luck.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you MelodyPond and Joppa for your help, you've been fantastic. 

Thanks for the link regarding category A or B, I couldn't find that on my own. Much appreciated. My husband has been with the same employer for 2+ years, and his salary remains constant, so from what I understand, we will be using Option A.

When it come to explaining the discretion of my middle name in my application, it's a bit odd. When I originally applied for my passport when I was quite young, I pretty much just forgot to put my middle name in. I wasn't using it really as a name, so I didn't put it in. No big deal, they issued me with a passport. Following that I simply renewed the same passport so there was no change to my name. 

The registrar here in Cardiff opted to use my full name for the marriage certificate as that's what's on my birth certificate, so that's that. How exactly do I explain that to them? Just like above? There's no real 'reason' why we did it that way, it's just how it worked out. Thoughts?

Thanks for the advice regarding question 2.2, too. I find the wording very difficult! I was under the understanding that I ticked "No" as I was already here as a fiancee, as the question states "Including previous leave granted as a fiancee with your current sponsor..." which I am on. So confusing.

Again, thanks you two, I really really appreciate it. You're wonderful


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

About passport name. Just say when you applied for your passport, you simply declared your first and last name and didn't think about including your middle name, which you never use, while the UK registrar used your full name as shown on your birth certificate. This should do.

I'm right about question 2.2, though the wording can be clearer.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Joppa said:


> About passport name. Just say when you applied for your passport, you simply declared your first and last name and didn't think about including your middle name, which you never use, while the UK registrar used your full name as shown on your birth certificate. This should do.
> 
> I'm right about question 2.2, though the wording can be clearer.


Yes I agree the wording could be much clearer! I'm glad I asked. 

Thanks for the clarification. Really appreciate it, a million times over.


----------



## ed7ed7 (Jan 3, 2013)

That is very odd considering it says if you have ticked YES then skip 2.3


glad i caught it as i have ticked no in the box under 2.2

will change that cant imagine they would have a problem if someone had a copy and had ticked the wrong box as the instruction pretty much tell you to to tick NO


----------



## ed7ed7 (Jan 3, 2013)

any knowledge as to why they have the incorrect instructions in such an official capacity that seem extremely odd to me


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ed7ed7 said:


> any knowledge as to why they have the incorrect instructions in such an official capacity that seem extremely odd to me


I have re-read 2.2 and the answer for OP is NO, as it's not the first leave/visa (which was the fiancée visa). So skip 2.3 and go to Section 3. Convoluted language leading to confusion and mistakes!


----------



## ed7ed7 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ah i thought so 

also think joppa means dont skip 2.3

as a tick to no means dont skip 
and a tick to yes means do skip


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Joppa said:


> I have re-read 2.2 and the answer for OP is NO, as it's not the first leave/visa (which was the fiancée visa). So skip 2.3 and go to Section 3. Convoluted language leading to confusion and mistakes!


Good to know! Yeeesh the wording seems to be tripping everyone up. A bit ridiculous. I always wonder how people who don't speak English as a first language even manage with these applications sometimes.

Thanks again.


----------

